# 486



## Anonymous (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there,

I once wanted to know what's inside a 486, so I soldered off the sealing cup from the bottom, and I was suprised to see that some of the wires inside it had molten into tiny balls of metal. Am I right if I say that those tiny-tiny wires are of gold?

Here's the closeup picture:

[IMG:150:128]http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3075/486scrappy9.th.jpg[/img]


----------



## istari9 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes you are.

Ray


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Aug 24, 2008)

The tiny balls are most likely solder - but the wires are GOLD!!!!!!!!!

Glynn


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 26, 2008)

Edit : False Information


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 26, 2008)

> The wires are Au plated, most likely around 14-18karat NOT full Au



Would you prove this to me, because I don't believe a word of it. The bonding wires are 9999 gold (or aluminum). Their diameter is around .0005" to .001". I don't think that Karat golds can be drawn that fine. Also, any plating on the inside fingers and pad is 9999 gold. Otherwise, they would discolor when heated (to about 700 F) for die attach. If I am right, your credibility as a knowledgeable assayer/buyer/refiner was just seriously damaged - and, you should look before you leap. If I'm wrong, I will apologize.


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 26, 2008)

Edit: False Information


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to be a jerk. It's just that your statement was so far off base, I had to respond.

The person was talking about the only wires inside the sealed IC package. These are called bonding wires. I have never seen gold bonding wires from any IC package ever being made from anything but 9999 gold. 

I have never seen any wire, or any other electronics part being plated with 14 to 18 karat gold plating. Most hard gold electronics plating runs from 99% to 99.9% pure. Soft gold plating is 99.99% pure. 

I have rarely seen anything plated with an actual 14 or 18 karat gold deposit. I have seen decorative plating that had the appearance of 14 or 18 K gold but, in actuality, it's purity was much higher. About the only actual 14 - 18K plating I've seen was a white Au/Pd alloy used on reed switches.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats BS the wires are solid gold and he was refering to the wires in the post and the pics any way I read it!

Sorry just keeping it 100% real!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 

G


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 27, 2008)

While you are talking about CPU's and flatpacks, i have a question that scratches me for very long.
Where is the gold in flatpacks?
I know you guys will say "In wires !" But when i break chips i can't see any gold colored parts there.They are all white, BUT many material datasheets as well as my own assays show the presence of gold in those chips. That all looks very amazing and interesting to me.
If anyone can help with this question, i would be very thankful.
BTW Indrek,where are you from in Estonia?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 27, 2008)

The gold bearing solders used to attach the chip and lid are near white, even though the gold content is 80% and above.

I assume we are are talking about these flatpacks. There are many other varieties.

http://www.spectrum-semi.com/products/ldcc.html


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 27, 2008)

Dmitry,

The gold bonding wires in plastic flatpaks are very small. If you look at one with a powerful magnifier you can see them in the plastic. They radiate out around the die (silicon wafer in the chip) edges and extend down to the leads.

The hair fine gold wires are all 24Kt for sure. As GSP and Glynn suggested, you will be hard pressed to find any electronics plated with anything but 24kt gold and all the bonding wires that are not Aluminum are 24kt gold no matter the packaging style.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello everybody,
how are you? 

My first post.
I have registered me 2 or 3 days ago.

I really like this forum! There are many things for to read and learn!
My mother language ist not english, I have to read slowly and I have to see the dictionary many times because of many technic words that I do not understand. 

I have a question:
Before to put this kind of processors (486) in AR, is better before to remove the metals base with NO3H?

Sergio


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome. :wink: 
I think your native language is german,cause you wrote "I have registered me" and that is german style with "mich" instead of "me".
About your question,there are many threads by our elders  about HNO3 treating of CPUs.
As for me i think that it is useful unless you don't want fo filter it one additional time, but i think time is not a problem when dealing with PMs is a hobby.
BTW When dealing with AR of nitric (HNO3) always use protective glasses and do it in a well ventilated area.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 30, 2008)

sg said:


> Before to put this kind of processors (486) in AR, is better before to remove the metals base with NO3H?


In almost all instances, if you have a way to remove base metals before dissolving values, it's a good idea to do so. One of the benefits is to recover gold of higher quality. Another is that you can use smaller containers because you'll have less in solution. 

Welcome to the forum, Sergio

Harold


----------



## Oz (Aug 30, 2008)

Harold is spot on. You want to eliminate all of your base metals first, especially with electronic scrap. I would suggest you look here and on lazersteves site on the AP process if you want to do electronic scrap.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2008)

SapunoDmitry, Harold-V and Oz,
thank you very much for your messages!

I asked this because I thougth that in the processors coud be gold 80-90 % and only a litle silver. But like you speak, it mean that there are another kind of impurities. I understand.

SapunoDmitry,  my language no is german, better like this! It is very dificult! Some years ago I had a girl friend from Moscow, she was very sweet! 
You told me trat there are many threads here for CPU's, but I did not find them.

Harold-V, I hope to arrive fast to the higher quality!  

Oz, I've tried many times to enter in the Steves site, but it does not leave me to enter. Can you help me about this?

Thank you.
Sergio


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 30, 2008)

Sergio,

User name = gold
Password = goldm1ner* 

Use the number 1 in place of the i in the word goldminer, don't forget the trailing * .

Be sure cookies are enabled.

Be sure Active X scripting is allowed on the site (Internet Security programs and some browser settoings can prevent this). Adding my site to a trusted zone will allow this.

Be sure you are using the IE Tab plugin with Firefox. 

After a failed attempt, close the current window and reopen to try again.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2008)

Steve,

I could. Thank you.
Really good videos!
I will try to buy them!

Congratulations for your work!


Sergio


----------

